# Ein Gaming- und für alle Fälle PC



## frechdrache (11. November 2014)

*Ein Gaming- und für alle Fälle PC*

Guten Abend liebe Foren Gemeinde,


ich habe mich nun angemeldet, um explizit Eure Meinung zu erbitten.

Ich bin 39 Jahre alt, beschäftigt als Webmaster, und arbeite und spiele derzeit mit einem Macbook Pro und einen Imac 21,5 " der neuen Generation.

Leider merke ich, wie ich beim spielen schon sehr an meine Grenzen, bzw. an die des Macs stoße.

Ich besitze zwar auf Grund einer freundlichen Industrie-Prämie auch eine PS 4 jedoch ist der Fernseher abends häufig besetzt, ein Umstand, der mich doch sehr zum PC tendieren lässt.
Derzeit spiele ich auf dem Mac leider nur D 3 (läuft nicht so arg flüssig) und sc2, wow schon seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr.
Shooter gibt es kaum leider, und meine beliebten Aufbau-Spiele auch kaum.

Ich hege daher den Wunsch mir zum 40ten Geburtstag einen richtig dicken PC zu gönnen, und habe seit 3 Wochen angefangen, mich einzulesen, und bin schier erschlagen.

Mein Budget liegt zwischen 1500 und 2000 Euro incl. Monitor ! (Monitor wird definitiv ein guter werden, keiner für 99 Euro)

Aber was kaufen ?

Ich plane genau wie auf dem Mac mit Photoshop zu arbeiten, was wahrscheinlich jeder aktuelle i7 oder i5 kann.

Videobearbeitung ist für mich nicht interessant.

Ich würde mir gern einen Komplett-PC anschaffen, habe wenig Lust alles zusammen zu bauen und zu installieren.

Obwohl ich windows 8.1 nicht kenne, würde ich es wohl wählen. auf Grund der aktuellen Direct X Fähigkeit.

Spiele die gespielt werden sollen, wären aktuelle Rollenspiele, Multiplayer-Strategie-Titel und evtl. auch der ein oder andere Shooter.

Ich tendiere zur aktuellen Haswell I 7 Reihe, mit mind. 256 gb ssd und einen wirklich guten Bildschirm, da bin ich etwas von Apple verwöhnt.

Welchen Anbieter könntet Ihr mir als Komplett-Paket bitte empfehlen ?

Danke für Eure Antworten.


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2014)

Also, beim Monitor bin ich raus, aber beim PC macht es rein Leistungsmäßig keinen Sinn, mehr als 1000€ auszugeben.

CPU: wenn du nicht unbedingt übertakten willst, dann nimm einen Xeon E3-1231v3 - der ist wie ein i7, nur ohne Grafikeinheit, kostet aber 30-60€ weniger.
Board: H97-Chipsatz, 80€
RAM: 2x4GB oder (weil du genug Geld hast) auch 2x8GB DDR3-1600 mit 1,5 => 70 bzw. 130€ - könnte für Photoshop vlt besser sein, direkt 16GB zu nehmen
Gehäuse nach Deiner Wahl, ich würd mal sagen wegen Budget: da darf es auch eines für 60-80€ sein. Normal sind schon die ab 40€ solide und gut genug auch für starke Hardware
Netzteil mit hoher Effizienz und guter Qualität 450-500W => 60-80€
Festplatte: 7200 U/Min, ansonsten halt die gewünschte Größe. 1000GB ca 50€, 2000 GB ca 70€, 3000GB ca 90€
Ne SSD für Windows und einige Games, 2,5 Zoll, SATA3, 240 bzw 256 GB => 90€
CPU-Kühler für einen leisen Betrieb => 25€
DVD-Brenner => 12€
Grafikkarte: eine AMD R9 290 kostet ca 270€, dann käme mit ca 6% mehr Leistung die GTX 970, die aber derzeit was teurer geworden ist. Eine mit leisem Customkühler kostet da ca 340€. Zu dem Preis gibt es dann auch die AMD R9 290X. Eine noch teurere Karte macht an sich keinen Sinn, weil Du für relativ wenig Mehrleistung viel draufzahlen müsstest. Die GTX 980 ist ca 10% schneller als die GTX 970, kostet aber über 500€.
Windows 8.1 OEM => 80€

Da bist Du dann je nach Wunsch bei ca 1000-1200€ für einen unabhängig von der Leistung schon eher qualitativ höherwertig ausgestatteten PC (Board, Gehäuse, Netzteil). Zusammenbau macht zB hardwareversand.de für 30€, allerdings müsstest Du einen guten CPU-Kühler selber einbauen, weil das ansonsten zu kritisch beim Transport ist. Das ist aber nicht schwer - oder du nimmst den Standard-Intel-Lüfter, der halt bei Last dann hörbar wird.

Falls das erst mal so okay wäre und du vlt dich für eine der Grafikkarten entscheidest und auch beim Gehäuse vlt, sagst, was Dir da vorschwebt, könnte ihr Dir genauere Produktlinks geben.


----------



## frechdrache (2. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Herbboy,

danke für deine Antwort.

Gibt es evtl. einen komplett PC wo ich diese Komponenten so bestellen kann ? Gern auch ähnlich ?

Leider finde ich im Komplett-Bereich alles deutlich teurer, meistens mit abgespeckter Ausstattung, manchmal aber auch mit zu viel.

Gruß


----------



## frechdrache (2. Dezember 2014)

Hallo nochmal,

ich habe jetzt doch einen gefunden :

Shinobee - Ultra i7 Gaming-PC Computer i7 4790K 4x4.4 GHz - GeForce GTX970 4GB DDR5 - 16GB DDR3 1600 - 256 GD SSD - 2TB HDD - Windows7 - DVD RW - USB 3.0 - Gamer-PC

einziger Kritikpunkt könnte hier das Board sein, ansonsten einigermaßen preiswert, falls man es kostenlos auf 8.1 ändern könnte oder ?

Gruß


----------



## Shorty484 (2. Dezember 2014)

Bei Hardwareversand oder so kannst Du die einzelnen Teile auch zusammen bauen lassen, für geringen Aufpreis. Dann hast Du ordentliche Komponenten und musst nicht selbst basteln.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2014)

Der PC bei shinobee ist vom Preis her absolut okay. Was nur "dämlich" ist:  absolutes Billig-Board für 40€, das nicht mal PCIe3.0 hat und nur 2 RAM-Slots - und dann aber als CPU ein 4790k, den man an sich gut übertakten kann mit einem Z97-Board (ab 80€ ). WENN man so ein Billig-Board nimmt, dann würde man eine 100€ günstigere, bei Standardtakt quasi gleichschnelle CPU einbauen. 

Mit "zusammenbauen lassen" bei hardwareversand.de könntest Du wohl etwas günstiger bei wegkommen und auch ein Wunsch-Board, -Gehäuse usw. nehmen - falls Du das willst, könnte ich Dir die Links posten


----------



## xSonic (2. Dezember 2014)

Gibt es Seiten, wo man sich selber die einzel Komponenten raussuchen kann + Betriebssyste und dann alles vorinstalliert bekommt?


----------



## Shorty484 (2. Dezember 2014)

Hardwareversand.de, da kannst Du alle Komponenten selbst aussuchen und in den Warenkorb legen. Am Ende dann einfach noch unter Service den Zusammenbau in den Warenkorb legen und der PC kommt komplett zu Dir nach Hause. Windows installieren die soweit ich weiß auch vor, aber natürlich nur Windows und Treiber, keine Programme. Einziger Punkt: Wenn Du einen CPU-Kühler wählst, der zu groß/schwer für den Transport ist, dann wird der extra geschickt und Du müsstest ihn selbst tauschen.


----------



## Shorty484 (2. Dezember 2014)

Hab Dir mal nen Beispielwarenkorb bei Hardwareversand zusammengestellt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hinzu käme noch ein Gehäuse Deiner Wahl und optional eine SSD für Windows. Und natürlich Windows und der Zusammenbau.


----------



## frechdrache (2. Dezember 2014)

wow vielen Dank shorty ! 

ich war eben bei hardwareversand den Prozessor listen Sie mir aktuell nicht, evtl. ein Lieferengpass

Aber es ist nicht eilig, ich denke ich werde es so machen, teilweise habe ich mitunter andere Preise, aber evtl. ist das "wie an der Börse" 

Danke auf jeden Fall für Eure Antworten und Eure Mühe.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Shorty484 (2. Dezember 2014)

frechdrache schrieb:


> wow vielen Dank shorty !
> 
> ich war eben bei hardwareversand den Prozessor listen Sie mir aktuell nicht, evtl. ein Lieferengpass


Das mit der Lieferzeit muss nicht unbedingt stimmen, bei meinem letzten PC waren Teile die mit "Über 7 Tage"  angegeben waren am nächsten Tag schon verschickt.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde allerdings die Teile über den Preisvergleich abrufen und die Links von dort nehmen - da sparst du so 10-15% je nach Bauteil. Erst am Schluss tust Du einfach den Rechner-Zusammenbau (links bei der Produktkategorie "Service" ) in den Warenkorb dazu.


Wegen der CPU: vlt gibt es ja den 1231v3 "tray", dann musst Du noch einen günstigen CPU-Kühler selber aussuchen, oder was auch geht: der 1230v3, der ist nur nen kleinen Tick langsamer beim Takt.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2014)

Hier:

Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, tray (CM8064601575332)  wäre ohne Kühler auf Lager, 227€. Daher dann dazu...
zB Prolimatech Basic 45  17€
ASRock H97 Pro4 (90-MXGUH0-A0UAYZ)  75€
Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)  63€  oder 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00)  125€
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-40G) 277€
Cooler Master VS-Series V450SM 450W ATX 2.31 (RS450-AMAA-G1)  68€ (das ist ein recht effizientes und hochwertiges - eines für 50€ wäre aber auch "ausreichend" )
Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1)  93€
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)  70€ (1000GB kosten eher 50€)
LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B)  13€
Windows 81.1 64 Bit http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardwa...-8-1-64bit-deutsch-pc-wn7-00619-a1009061.html  83€
und zu guter Letzt Gehäuse zB 53€  Thermaltake Urban T21 mit Sichtfenster (CA-1A4-00M1WN-00)   oder eines von denen, hab da mal nach allem wichtigen gefiltert - vor allem wegen der langen Grafikkarte muss man auf die Grafikkartenlänge achten  PC-Gehäuse im Preisvergleich 

ALs CPU-Kühler kannst Du auch den Samurai zz nehmen, den Shorty nannte - aber so oder so kann es sein, dass hardwareversand den nicht aufmontiert, weil das beim Transport zu kritisch wäre - aber so einen Kühler selber einzubauen wäre echt kein Problem. Dazu dann noch den Zusammenbau, sind aktuell glaub ich 30€ - dann kommst Du auf ca. 1140€


----------



## frechdrache (2. Dezember 2014)

Super Herbon, das hat gut geklappt !

1142 sind es genau, nimmt man für 5 Euro BS Aktivierung dazu ? aber wahrscheinlich geht es nicht ohne die 39,90 Installation hm ? 

Danke auf jeden Fall erstmal !

Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2014)

Was genau kostet denn 39.90€ ? Also, wenn das NUR für die Windows-Installation ist, dann lass es lieber, denn auch die Win-Installation ist simpel. Und es kann sein, dass - wenn Du Windows im Warenkorb hast und den Rechner-Zusammenbau auch - Windows auch kostenlos installiert wird. Denn wenn Du den Konfigurator benutzt und dort Windows wählst, dann ist das automatisch mit Installation. Es kann sein, dass die Sache für 39.90€ sich auf andere Software installiert, die du mitkaufst.

Die Aktivierung wiederum ist erst recht simpel. Die kannst Du auch selber machen. Da kommt einfach nur ne Meldung nach dem Start von Windows, dass Du Windows jetzt aktivieren kannst und maximal 2 Wochen Zeit hast - und wenn Du mit dem PC online bist, musst Du das nur bestätigen, und fertig. Und wenn du es nach 2 Wochen nicht gemacht hast, startet Windows erst, wenn du es vorher aktivierst.


----------

